# wow, they're everywhere!!!!!!!!!



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

spade fish, puppy drum and cobia covering the 3rd island. BUT.... the spade fish are not biting anything...


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

j,

Heard same about 3rd & 4th of CBBT. Spades at the tower have been biting ?!

So any cobes of note been caught ??

Chum & clams for everyone  

`bucket


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

we did see two check my post at the virginia fourm and "My first!!!!!!!!!!" go thier I said a lot!


----------

